# Installazione di Gentoo

## Paoluccio

Salve, sto installando gentoo su macchina virtuale. 

A un certo punto mi da errore

```
 

# eselect profile list

!!!Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

exiting

```

Da cosa può dipendere ?

Grazie mille in anticipo

----------

## cloc3

cosa ottieni digitando: ls /usr/portage/profiles/ ?

----------

## Paoluccio

Ottengo questo

```
livecd / # ls /usr/portage/profiles/

repo_name

livecd / # 

```

----------

## cloc3

prova a digitare emerge --sync.

----------

## Paoluccio

Non mi funziona

```
livecd / # emerge --sync

!!! SYNC setting found in make.conf,

    This setting is Deprecated and no longer used. Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync -uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.gentoo.org' : [Errno -3] Errore temporaneo nella risoluzione del nome 

>> Starting rsync with rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket I0 (code 10) at clientserver.c(125) [Receiver=3.1.2]

>>Retrying...

!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org

!! SYNC setting found in make.conf.

   This setting is Deprecated and no longer used. Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

livecd / # 

```

----------

## cloc3

 *Paoluccio wrote:*   

> Non mi funziona
> 
> 

 

sei sicuro di avere seguito il manuale?

a che punto del manuale sei arrivato?

----------

## Paoluccio

Ciao cloc3

Sono arrivato al paragrafo "Installing the Gentoo base system" 

Ho notato che l'ultima riga dell'output dato dal comando 

```
 (chroot) livecd / # emerge-webrsync

```

è stato

```

20160307 snapshot was not found

```

e adesso con il comando emerge --sync

ottengo

```

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage' . . .

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.gentoo.org' : [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution 

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage . . . 

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket I0 (code 10) at clientserver.c(125) [Receiver=3.1.2]

>>>Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

* IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

----------

## cloc3

 *Paoluccio wrote:*   

> Ciao cloc3
> 
> Sono arrivato al paragrafo "Installing the Gentoo base system" 

 

non ti funziona la rete.

le istruzioni per attivarla sono qui.

a partire da Automatic network detection.

come stai lavorando: parti da un cd gentoo o da una istallazione linux di altra distro?

usi il wireless o la connessione ethernet?

prova magari a postare un ifconfig.

----------

## Paoluccio

E' una installazione da cd gentoo su macchina virtuale e connessione via cavo.

```
 livecd # ifconfig

enp0s3: flags=4163<UP, BROADCAST, RUNNING, MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

              inet 10.0.2.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.2.255

             ether 08:00:27:0b:4d:c5 txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

             RX packets 6 bytes 1544 (1.5 Kib)

             RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

            TX packets 17 bytes 1967 (1.9 KiB)

            TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

livecd #

```

Comunque è strano che non mi funziona, perchè ho scaricato lo stage3 da internet usando linksLast edited by Paoluccio on Sun Apr 17, 2016 9:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *Paoluccio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque è strano che non mi funziona, perchè ho scaricato lo stage3 da internet usando links

 

potrebbe essere colpa del file /etc/resolv.conf del chroot.

fai in modo che abbia lo stesso identico contentuto del suo omologo nel sistema di origine.

----------

## Paoluccio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fai in modo che abbia lo stesso identico contentuto del suo omologo nel sistema di origine.
> 
> 

 

Non mi è chiaro cosa intendi con "sistema di origine".

Non so se può essere utile ma questo è il contenuto del file  /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

```

 

[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes

#for daily squashfs snapshots

#sync-type = squashdelta

#sync-uri = mirror://gentoo/../snapshots/squashfs

```

che dopo che vado in chroot e faccio emerge-webrsync mi cambia con un file vuoto

----------

## cloc3

 *Paoluccio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi è chiaro cosa intendi con "sistema di origine".
> 
> 

 

il file system che contiene il chroot come sottocartella.

l'errore più comune da cui possono avere origine gli effetti che stai descrivendo è quello di non aver copiato il file /etc/resolv.conf nel file /pathToChroot/etc/resolv.conf .

l'altro errore possibile è non aver popolato le directory dev e proc del chroot con le corrette operazioni di mount.

----------

